
Hacktoberfest: A month-long celebration of open source software - dekhtiar
https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com
======
morinted
I really like Hacktoberfest, I think it's a great way to get people involved
in open source.

The T-shirt design is always good.

I'm sending out an email to my coworkers who usually wouldn't participate in
open source and offering them help on how they could make their 4 pull-
requests for the month.

Bonus: even if you don't get the T-shirt, they often still send you stickers.

------
mynewtb
Forcing this to be an GitHub-exclusive event is a massive shame. I wonder why
they have such restriction instead of promoting to contribute to any FOSS,
anywhere.

~~~
talklittle
For one, GitHub and DigitalOcean both had Series A investments led by the same
partner at Andreessen Horowitz.

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/digitalocean/investo...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/digitalocean/investors)

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/github/investors](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/github/investors)

------
matty22
Hacktoberfest is great! It's a perfect excuse to dig through a lot of random
repos and find something interesting and unrelated to anything I typically do
to make a few PRs to.

